# 2-10 Six Mile Corner Report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Same as last week.

Lots of snow on the ice, (an average of 20 inches) some trails leading to the water are plugged. You can access the lake off the Totten Trail boat ramp. To get the Velva Bay you have to use the road 1 mile east of the new log home, go to the end, go west over the hill and get on the ice in the 1st bay you get to. Other Velva Bay access's are blocked. The old church access is usable but full of snow, you have to come in from the east. The canal access is usable and you can access north of the refuge headquarters.

You cannot get down 3-Mile or by the new log home, yet. Eventually the county will get to these roads.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

